# bel air



## Finney (Aug 13, 2006)

6th place ribs for Rich also.
Way to go guys.  =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 14, 2006)

Well done Rich.    =D>  =D> 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, it was a really nice contest with great weather. I got to meat Brian and am looking forward to seeing him in action at New Holland.

I was hopeing to finish in the top five. I thought we cooked good enough to get there but I'm still happy with my eighth place finish.

Loren is on vacation so I probably won't have pictures till next week when she gets back'


----------

